# Pac NW cat rescue



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Animal Planet's coming out with a new series. A group of cat rescuers climb H-I-G-H- trees to rescue the poor kittos who have gotten themselves stuck! It looks interesting. It's what they do, rescue kitties up trees! One of them can 'speak cat'!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is really interesting! A while back a car belonging to a friend of Jacob's somehow managed to climb these high tension power pole. The electric company went and got the cat. It made national news! It was pretty dangerous for the cat and the workers. Ever since, Athena the cat, has been indoors only.
Officials come together to pluck cat stuck for 3 days off of East Mesa power pole - Las Cruces Sun-News


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, man, Ana! [sniff]


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's a really amazing story!!! I'm glad everyone got together to help her. Have you seen Athena since then?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have not but Jacob has. She is doing good! Still inside, avoiding trouble.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The new show is called Treetop Cat Rescue and it premieres Saturday at 9:00 on Animal Planet.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, I've heard of these brothers several years back. They are arborists, as fire rescue will NOT do cat rescues here, lol. They also have a bunch of youtube vids posted as well...I think their company is called, "Canopy Cat Rescue"? 

Here's a local article on them from last year with a video clip of one rescue at the end:
Rescue team saved 249 cats stuck in trees in 2014


----------

